# strange network disconnect issue



## kusanagiyang (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello friends,

I have a FreeNAS with Intel Pro 1000 MT running samba. When transferring large files (100mb-50gb+), it is working fine. When transferring a bunch of smaller files (jpgs, docs, etc), the server NIC would disconnect and stop to respond to ping from another machine within a few minutes of the transfer. At the meanwhile, checking from the FreeNAS shell, pinging itself looks ordinary. Have anyone seen anything like this before?  Thank you
The attachment is a wireshark capture when the network disconnects.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 13, 2015)

Obligatory reminder: Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/

Have you asked this question on the FreeNAS forums?


----------



## kusanagiyang (Dec 14, 2015)

protocelt said:


> Obligatory reminder: Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/
> 
> Have you asked this question on the FreeNAS forums?



I will do that.  Thank you


----------

